# y a-t-il des virus sur Mac?



## grelot04 (12 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai un iBook qui est encore sous MacOs Classic 9.0.4.
Je navigue avec Mozilla 1.2.1 et j'utilise Eudora Light comme logiciel de messagerie.
Or, plus ça va et plus j'ai des soucis de connexion, ou pour maintenir celle-ci. J'ai aussi de plus en plus souvent des problèmes au démarrage (lenteur) ou lorsque je passe d'une application à une autre (figé et obligation de redémarrer par Ctrl-Pomme-Démarrage). A cette occasion, SOS-Disque ne semble rien détecter d'anormal. Et pourtant...
Ma question est donc : est-il possible que j'ai récupéré des virus? Je reçois de plus en plus souvent des pourriels ou des spams, mais je ne m'en inquiétais pas, persuadée que les Mac étaient à l'abri des virus.
Si la réponse est oui, comment, grâce à quel logiciel puis-je les détecter, voire en débarrasser mon ordi?
Aurais-je moins de problème si je passe en 9.2.2 (je viens de lire comment faire)?
Merci de vos conseils 


PS : je subis aussi ce que j'appelle des "mini-bugs", comme ici, lorsque je veux mettre un smiley à la suite de ce que je viens d'écrire, celui-ci se place n'importe où au milieu de mon texte. Serait-ce lié?


----------



## 123sylvainv (12 Avril 2005)

grelot04 a dit:
			
		

> PS : je subis aussi ce que j'appelle des "mini-bugs", comme ici, lorsque je veux mettre un smiley à la suite de ce que je viens d'écrire, celui-ci se place n'importe où au milieu de mon texte. Serait-ce lié?



Pour les virus je sais pas (ça serait étonnant), mais pour ce qui est du positionnement des smiley, ça me fait aussi ça aussi parfois, et ce n'est pas un virus.


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

il y a de mémoire deux ou trois virus sous macos 9 non ?
mais ils sont très difficile à trouver même en P2P 
peux être sur une disquette j'ai ça encore quelque part :bebe: bon faudrait un lecteur de disquette remarque 

bon plus sérieusement, cela peux venir de plusieurs choses
1 engorgement de ton disque dur, fais du nettoyage pour le laisser respirer
2 trop de taches/extensions qui fonctionnent en arrière plan
3 ton manque de patience


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il y a de mémoire deux ou trois virus sous macos 9 non ?
> mais ils sont très difficile à trouver même en P2P
> peux être sur une disquette j'ai ça encore quelque part :bebe: bon faudrait un lecteur de disquette remarque



Moi, j'ai peut-être un nvir sur une disquette et, en prime, j'ai des lecteurs de disquettes   
Sinon, le dernier virus que j'ai vu dans la vraie vie sur mac était précisément une version de nvir qui s'est manifestée quand j'ai utilisé une disquette qui prenait la poussière depuis au moins 5 ans. Je précise que la chose s'est passée il y a au moins 5 ans, donc que le virus était arrivé il y a au moins 10 ans. Accessoirement, il me semble (je ne suis pas sûr) que nvir, déjà pas bien méchant, n'avait aucun effet à partir du système 8, alors en système 9...

Des virus arriveront peut-être un jour mais pour l'heure c'est le calme plat. Je rappelle qu'un rigolo offrait il y a peu 25 000 dollars à celui qui lui amènerait un vrai virus pour OSX (il a arrêté non parce qu'on lui avait trouvé des virus, mais, semble-t-il de peur de procés).


----------



## grelot04 (13 Avril 2005)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses (et vraiment désolée de n'avoir pas posté dans le bon forum   ). Vous me rassurez, mais cela veut dire que je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution à mes problèmes (et pourtant je cherche   ).
Pour répondre à Naas, 
1- je fais périodiquement un bon nettoyage de mon ordi. C'est même par là que j'ai commencé.
2- je ne lance presque jamais plusieurs tâches en même temps. Je quitte d'ailleurs presque systématiquement les applications dont je ne me sers plus. Là, d'ouvert, j'ai le Finder, le lanceur, Eudora Light, Etat Remote Access et Mozilla. Et j'ai mis près de 20 mn à obtenir une connexion utilisable.
3- c'est vrai que parfois je m'énerve un peu quand j'ai un truc urgent à envoyer et qu'il me faut cliquer 5 ou 6 fois sur "connecter", avec le temps d'attente, les messages bidons pour dire que flûte! je n'ai pas pu me connecter! Et pire, quand enfin je me connecte mais que rien ne se charge (page blanche), ou que je déconnecte dans la minute :rose: 

Et non  , pas de lecteur de disquette sur le iBook.


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Il ya a quelque virus sur Mac os9 10 à 20


----------



## grelot04 (14 Avril 2005)

Et quel moyen a-t-on pour débusquer ces 10 ou 20 virus, Nidhal? Et si possible les exterminer? Car je n'ai rien dans mon ordi, ni scann, ni antivirus. Des années que je navigue et corresponds comme ça sans problème mais là, franchement...


----------



## molgow (14 Avril 2005)

Je crois que tu fais fausses route avec les virus. Essaie plutôt d'effacer le cache de ton navigateur, de remettre un peu d'ordre dans le Dossier Système, etc...
Avec Mac OS 9, il est parfois nécessaire de faire des grands nettoyages, parfois même tout réinstaller. Il commence parfois à avoir des problèmes ou devenir lourd au bout d'un moment. Lorsque j'étais sur Mac OS 9, je réinstallais le système à peu près chaque année, uniquement pour qu'il refonctionne mieux.


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Avril 2005)

grelot04 a dit:
			
		

> Aurais-je moins de problème si je passe en 9.2.2 (je viens de lire comment faire)?



oui, même si ça ne résout pas ces problèmes en particulier mais 9.1 ou 9.2 avaient des corrections utiles par rapport à 9.0.4


----------



## grelot04 (17 Avril 2005)

Bon, ben puisque c'est le printemps, je sens que je ne vais pas couper au grand nettoyage... de printemps  
Avec, en prime, une petite mise à niveau. Me reste plus qu'à télécharger les mises à jour 9.1 et 9.2; avec ma petite connexion, ça va être long, mais faut ce qu'il faut 
Merci encore de tous vos conseils, je me sens un peu moins perdue


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

molgow a raison, une bonne réinstallation devrait régler la plupart de tes problèmes.
Si je peux te donner un conseil, ne fais pas tout simplement une mise à jour, mais installe un nouveau système à partir du CD-ROM de ton iBook. Ensuite, applique les mises à jour directement dessus. Pour ce faire, tu démarres ton iBook avec le CD-ROM, tu "désactives" le dossier système par exemple en déplaçant le Finder ailleurs et ensuite tu installes un nouveau système tout beau tout frais. Et sur ce nouveau système, tu appliques les mises à jour que tu auras téléchargées.


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Avril 2005)

grelot04 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai un iBook qui est encore sous MacOs Classic 9.0.4.
> Je navigue avec Mozilla 1.2.1 et j'utilise Eudora Light comme logiciel de messagerie.
> Or, plus ça va et plus j'ai des soucis de connexion, ou pour maintenir celle-ci. J'ai aussi de plus en plus souvent des problèmes au démarrage (lenteur) ou lorsque je passe d'une application à une autre (figé et obligation de redémarrer par Ctrl-Pomme-Démarrage). A cette occasion, SOS-Disque ne semble rien détecter d'anormal. Et pourtant...



Je ne sais pas si c'est la solution mais quand j'étais en OS9, mon Ibook est devenu d'une lenteur incroyable au démarrage (plusieurs minutes), je me suis aperçu qu'il cherchait à se connecter sur le réseau. Essaie de déconnecter AppleShare si tu n'en a pas besoin et redémarre.

De plus tu peux démarrer en désactivant les extensions (appuies sur shift au démarrage), ça peut venir d'un conflit d'extensions. L'hypothèse virale étant de loin la moins probable.


----------



## azrael24 (17 Avril 2005)

salut
moi personnelement j'avais le meme probleme que toi.
j'etais sous Os 9,0,3 et depuis que j'ai eu internet il est devenu de plus en plus lent(c'est deja bien tu es sous mozilla)
enfin bref j'ai rajouté une barette de RAM dans un premier temps (de 128 je suis passer à 256Mo) et tu veras sa marche deja beaucoup mieux (le prob c'est que c'etais des barettes SDRAM PC 100 format assez vieux et difficile a trouver mais va faire un tour chez macway ou ebay c'est la que j'ai trouvé mon bonheur)
ensuite passe sous Os X ,c'est se que j'ai fait depuis quelque jour et que de chagement


----------



## grelot04 (18 Avril 2005)

A Azrael : J'ai déjà boosté mon Ibook à 192 Mo. A l'époque, c'était pour pouvoir utiliser VirtualPC pour pouvoir voir ce que mes petits copains PC-istes m'envoyaient (petits jeux par exemple). Mon mari est sous MacOsX mais je conserve précieusement mon IBook sous MacOs9 car je suis une fondue de jeux d'aventure et je rejoue parfois mes vieux jeux. Alors, plutôt que de parasiter celui de mon mari... 

A MortyBlake : Il y a longtemps qu'AppelShare est déconnecté. Il doit être complètement moisi à l'heure qu'il est 
Par contre, pour le conflit d'extensions, c'est possible. J'ai surtout un HUB à 4 postes qui n'est pas toujours reconnu (d'où redémarrage en désactivant les extensions). Ce qui m'ennuie est que je n'ai installé que le strict nécessaire, et rien qui ne soit officiel (propre).

A Macounette : Tu as raison de rappeler les bons principes d'un nettoyage ou d'une remise en état  Je n'envisageais pas de faire autrement : on ne repeint pas, en effet, sans avoir d'abord enlevé les vieilles couches de peinture 
Pas encore fait malheureusement car la procédure est tout de même un peu longue: je l'ai pratiqué déjà quelques fois et si on ne fait pas gaffe, on finit toujours par perdre deux-trois trucs


----------



## Balooners (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour 

Personnellement, le conseil que je peux te donner, c'est d'aller chez un ami ou une amie, qui pocède un ordinateur et surtout une connection haut débit, et de télécharger la version de Mac OS 9.1 que tu trouveras ici celle çi pèse 95 mo donc ce que tu fais, tu la télécharges sur CD puis tu tu la graves sur un CD. Déjà je pense que cette opération va pouvoir aider un peu plus.


----------



## azrael24 (18 Avril 2005)

c'est ce que j'ai fait avant de passer sous X mais dès le firmwire remis a jour je suis tres vite repassé sous 9,0,3 car 9,1 est tres instable il plante tt le temps


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que j'ai fait avant de passer sous X mais dès le firmwire remis a jour je suis tres vite repassé sous 9,0,3 car 9,1 est tres instable il plante tt le temps



Tu t'es à nouveau perdu?


----------



## grelot04 (20 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que j'ai fait avant de passer sous X mais dès le firmwire remis a jour je suis tres vite repassé sous 9,0,3 car 9,1 est tres instable il plante tt le temps


Oui, je l'ai expérimenté aussi :hein: . Mais c'est un passage obligé pour accéder à 9.2. Ce dernier est-il aussi instable?  
Sinon, le conseil de Balooners est bon de trouver un ami ADSL. Seulement je suis dans un coin vraiment vraiment paumé, où peu de gens ont un ordi et encore moins l'ADSL. Mais cela vaudrait le coup car sinon, j'en ai pour pas loin de 10h de chargement! Encore que je pense que l'ami n'a pas besoin d'être à côté. La Poste, ça marche aussi


----------



## JPD (20 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu fais fausses route avec les virus. Essaie plutôt d'effacer le cache de ton navigateur, de remettre un peu d'ordre dans le Dossier Système, etc...
> Avec Mac OS 9, il est parfois nécessaire de faire des grands nettoyages, parfois même tout réinstaller. Il commence parfois à avoir des problèmes ou devenir lourd au bout d'un moment. Lorsque j'étais sur Mac OS 9, je réinstallais le système à peu près chaque année, uniquement pour qu'il refonctionne mieux.



J'avais un pb assez comparable avec un iMac mandarine en reseau qui mettait un temps fou a repondre sur l'intranet avec IE.
J'ai defragmente le disque avec Norton puis reinstalle tout le systeme depuis ca va mieux


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2005)

La mise à jour 9.2.2 offre une meilleure gestion de l'USB, et pour ton hub, ça va être appréciable.


----------



## hdizazzo (6 Mai 2005)

et quand on résinstalle avec le CD, on perd tous les dossiers ou pas (mails, textes, photos, etc...) ?


----------



## grelot04 (11 Mai 2005)

Pas forcément  
Personnellement, pour ne pas tout perdre, j'ai essayé plusieurs techniques déjà:
- mettre tous mes dossiers perso sur un (ou plusieurs CD) et les réinstaller ensuite.
- faire des restaurations partielles (qui te laissent tout ce qui a été rajouté au système initial).
- faire un doublon de mon système, en installer un "propre" puis faire des déménagements de l'ancien au nouveau.
Le problème est que, si j'ai un trouble quelque part, je me demande si je ne le garde pas en faisant ça  
Des plus calés que moi te donneront sûrement la bonne solution 

PS: toujours pas trouvé le temps de tout réinstaller et de mettre à jour et pourtant, j'ai l'impression que ça va mieux depuis que je vous ai appelé à l'aide. Mon Mac a du avoir peur de la fessée


----------



## grelot04 (29 Mai 2005)

Me revoilou! Aidée de vos encouragements, de vos conseils et tout et tout, j'ai franchi le pas. Me voici donc sous MacOs2.2, avec un modem externe (l'interne a vraiment trop de hoquets, de renvois et de borborygmes). J'en ai profité pour uploader quelques applications 
Et (pour répondre à hdizazzo), je n'ai rien perdu: pas un mail, pas un dossier. J'ai la chance d'avoir un mari qui a un disque dur externe sur lequel j'ai fait une sauvegarde exhaustive. Sinon, c'était le système CD-R ou la barette mémoire. 
Ensuite, une fois tout réinstallé bien propre, j'ai tout dragué dans mon nouvel ordi.
Juste, pour les mails, j'ai dragué d'abord les dossiers Eudora Light (c'est mon logiciel de messagerie), avec toutes les BAL et leur contenu, *avant* de l'uploader.
Pour l'instant, tout a l'air de marcher impec: connexion immédiate, à plus de 46000, et stable. Juste Mozilla que je trouve un peu cheap, la version que j'avais téléchargée à l'époque où j'étais sous MacOs 9.0. Je vais aller farfouiller pour voir s'il n'y a pas mieux 
Merci encore à tous (et à un en particulier  )


----------

